# 上・京・物・語 Jokyo Monogatari - My Tokyo 2013



## Momo1435 (Oct 3, 2005)

Jokyo Monogatari, the "Tale of Going to the Capital", every single time it's another new exiting experience. Tsunku♂ already wrote a song about it in 1994 that happens to be my favorite Sharan Q song. So even it's my 6th visit it's still worth taking pictures in the capital of Japan.

Here's my Tokyo 2013. 


1.









2.









3.









4.









5.









6.









7.









8.









9.









10.










つづく


----------



## Momo1435 (Oct 3, 2005)

11.









12.









13.









14









15









16









17









18









19









20









つづく


----------



## paul62 (Jan 27, 2012)

Very good photos.


----------



## Momo1435 (Oct 3, 2005)

21.









22.










23. Watching the trains.










24.









25.









26.









27.









28.









29.









30.









つづく


----------



## Momo1435 (Oct 3, 2005)

31









32.









33.









34.









35.









36.









37.









38.









39.









40.









つづく


----------



## Reichsmarschal (Jan 5, 2009)

Brutal :cheers:


----------



## madonnagirl (Aug 7, 2011)

grand, I love the night lights and the vibrancy of the downtown areas.
I can imagine how expensive to own a house within a city (pic 36).


----------



## Somnifor (Sep 6, 2005)

Tokyo looks amazing. I would really love to visit. Great photos.


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

Great, very nice photos from Tokyo @Momo


----------



## Momo1435 (Oct 3, 2005)

41.









42.









43.









44.









45.









46.









47.









48.









49.









50.









つづく


----------



## Momo1435 (Oct 3, 2005)

51









52.









53.









54.









55.









56.









57.









58.









59.









60.










つづく


----------



## Victhor (Sep 11, 2002)

Amazing!, love the density and diversity of that urban landscape.
This is my fav, I love that roof-forest with so much diversity and semi-industrial architecture.


----------



## Momo1435 (Oct 3, 2005)

61.









62.









63.









64.









65.









66.









67.









68.









69.









70.









つづく


----------



## Momo1435 (Oct 3, 2005)

71.









72.









73.









74.









75.









76.









77.









78.









79.









80.









つづく


----------



## Nightsky (Sep 16, 2002)

Great, interesting city!


----------



## Munichpictures1970 (Aug 2, 2007)

Very nice shots! THX for sharing.


----------



## Surname47 (Feb 24, 2013)

a fantastic thread.


----------



## Linguine (Aug 10, 2009)

amazing photos from Tokyo, thanks for sharing. :cheers:


----------



## Momo1435 (Oct 3, 2005)

81.









82.









83.









84.









85









86.









87









88









89









90









つづく


----------



## Momo1435 (Oct 3, 2005)

91.









92.









93.









94.









95.









96.









97.









98.









99.









100.


----------

